# craigslist rat needs help



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Found this add on craigslist, 
"I'm trying to find an albino rat a good home. He was supposed to be a feeder rat but the other rats were beating him up a lot. He looks like he has some skin issues, he's missing some fur on his back and part of his ear is missing. I just don't want him to go through being eaten by a snake after everything he's been through. He has a very good temperament. I don't have a cage or anything to give, just some shredded paper for bedding if you want."

I can't take him due to lack of space, hope someone can. I would help out in any way possible. Located in Eden , western NY
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/pet/4745572993.html


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there any way you could take him in temporarily then surrender him to a humane shelter or rehome him?


----------



## MinorRobot (Aug 13, 2014)

A quick google search turned up this animal rescue: http://heartforanimals.org/contactus.php3 which is in Hamburg and according to google on 10 minutes from Eden. They say they don't take rehomes, only animals that have no safe place (strays or shelter overflow). Not sure if this rat qualifies, but it might be worth getting in touch with them?

Here's two other rescues, both in Buffalo (which Google suggested was close, so hopefully that's right)
Small Pets Big Hearts:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Small-Pets-Big-Hearts-Inc/100511080018197
http://www.smallpets-bighearts.org/

and Silly Little Rodent Rescue:
https://www.facebook.com/SillyLittleRodentsRescueWNY/info


Hope this helps!


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

I just rescued another snake so sadly I can't take him. I'm trying to contact the local rodent rescues to see if they will take him


----------

